

Modern HTTP Servers Are Fast, EC2 Is Not - arete
http://lowlatencyweb.wordpress.com/2012/03/21/modern-http-servers-are-fast-ec2-is-not/

======
pork
I don't mean to be rude, but please stop this vapid series. Your last article
measured HTTP throughput on a static file using localhost. I can't even begin
to critique that benchmark as utterly unrealistic. And now that you've
introduced a real world constraint, you find that throughput drops? That's not
exactly surprising is it?

If you really want to do a realistic and robust benchmark, load up some
typical database-driven apps like Wordpress, generate a sample HTTP request
and response stream, snapshot the database and _then_ benchmark the exchange
by changing only the web server being used.

